# Sigma Firmware for 20mm f/1.4 Art & 24-35mm f/2 Art EOS C300 Mark II Compatibility Released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 24, 2016)

```
From Sigma:</p>
<p>Thank you for purchasing and using our products.</p>
<p>We would like to announce the update in the lens firmware of the SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art Canon and SIGMA 24-35mm F2 DG HSM | Art Canon on the SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p>The latest firmware update makes it fully functional with the Canon Digital Cinema Camera EOS C300 Mark II.</p>
<p>For those customers who own the following products, please update the firmware of the lens via the SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p><b>Applicable products</b>

SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art– Canon mount

SIGMA 24-35mm F2 DG HSM | Art– Canon mount</p>
<p><b>Benefit of this firmware update</b></p>
<ul>
<li>It becomes fully functional with the Canon Digital Cinema Camera EOS C300 Mark II.</li>
<li>For SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art Canon, this lens firmware update also corrects the phenomenon that the images show some underexposure when “Evaluative Metering” or “Center-weighted Average Metering” is selected on Canon EOS-1D X Mark II.</li>
</ul>
<p><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Please be sure to update SIGMA Optimization Pro to the latest version before upgrading the lens’s firmware.</span></p>
<p>You can download the latest version of the software from the following page:

<a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/download/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://www.sigma-global.com/download/</a></p>
<p>We appreciate your consistent support for our company and products.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 24, 2016)

Did the 50mm 1.4 Art ever get a firmware update?


----------



## vscd (Jun 24, 2016)

This is the curse of modern technology. Every tool, gimmick or tyniest piece of electronic devices needs an update. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to get the things working, but I hope there won't be a service pack on a monthly base like windows does  

Every new body has a new impact on an old lensfirmware...


----------



## slclick (Jun 24, 2016)

First I got excited, then I thought wait... how can this lens (24-35) actually be improved and finally I saw it's only for C300 compatibility

Nothing to see here folks, move along....


----------



## RGF (Jun 24, 2016)

I have the 20mm Art. Just wondering how the firmware is loaded into the lens. Tried to go to the download site but it is VERY S L O W


----------



## RGF (Jun 24, 2016)

Also Sigma reports 

It has corrected the phenomenon that the image could show some underexposure when it is mounted on Canon EOS-1D X Mark II.


----------



## jz001 (Jun 24, 2016)

RGF said:


> I have the 20mm Art. Just wondering how the firmware is loaded into the lens. Tried to go to the download site but it is VERY S L O W



I believe you need to purchase the USB dock accessory:
http://www.sigmaphoto.com/accessories/lens-customization/sigma-usb-dock


----------



## RGF (Jun 24, 2016)

Expensive accessory - given that it will work only on 1 of my lenses and only need to do this once or twice in the life time of the lens.


----------



## slclick (Jun 24, 2016)

RGF said:


> Expensive accessory - given that it will work only on 1 of my lenses and only need to do this once or twice in the life time of the lens.



Expensive? In this hobby/craft/profession? A $49 item for a group of $799-$3399 lenses which go on $1100-$6000 bodies is a mere pittance. If $49 is what it takes to keep your glass operating in top form it's some of the wisest cash you can spend in photography.


----------



## vscd (Jun 25, 2016)

slclick said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Expensive accessory - given that it will work only on 1 of my lenses and only need to do this once or twice in the life time of the lens.
> ...



I wouldn't say it's expensive... but I can understand no to buy it for $49 just to keep the lens actual. What if you need a $49 gimmick to update your CanonBody? Right, you would say it's insane. This should be a service on a local Sigmadealer, nothing more. The adapter makes sens if you have more than one lens and some trouble with AF.

And why bodies >$1100? Is a lower APS-C body not worth an Artlens?


----------



## slclick (Jun 25, 2016)

vscd said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Sorry about that my APS-C friend I just don't think about crop much. Yes, Im sure they are ok on a crop body.


----------

